# Ohio Veteran Barbecue Cook-Off



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 30, 2009)

Just wondering if anybody is going to be competing in this event. I would love to swing by and meet ya, and maybe hang for a bit.

July 10 - 11 2009.

http://www.ohiovetbbq.com/


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 30, 2009)

Not this year, I'm going to be in the home stretch studying for the boards.  Post this next year and I'm definitely interested.


----------

